

Don't Specialize - dizzydezzy
http://desmondrawls.com/2013/06/25/dont-specialize/

======
jgtr
Agree! We forget that to live broadly is human. Arguments linked exclusively
to success are not thoughtful enough -- and neither are they actually accurate
about enabling success. The specialization model came about from
industrialization. Nowadays, "specialists" in third-world countries struggle
to make do, while people with breadth and creativity design the products of
the future. Let us not forget that cashiers, too, are specialists. Does it
follow that they are living their potential to the fullest? Clearly no. And
only with breadth, does one even begin to have a sense of what is good for
oneself and society at large. Of course, that does not excuse one from the
need to pursue excellence as well. But there are synergies with breadth.

